# Migrants don't come over because they want to, they come here because they have to.



## fdyyt (Dec 15, 2022)

If America intervened with them less and gave them opportunities to recover and grow, I think there would not be so many migrants coming over here.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

It's not American politicians job to tax its citizens and give that money to other nations or to look out for the rest of the world, It's an American politicians job to look after Americans and that's it. Somehow these politicians have lost their way and you need a political change - time to change the system and kick out all these foreigners that have invaded your land and sack any politician that fails the people.


----------



## Osakasan (Dec 15, 2022)

I have another idea


First, let's stop thinking USA is the fucking center of the world, it isn't, ALL first world countries receive migrants.
Second, if the USA has an inmigration problem, it's the USA fault. All these decades bombarding us with propaganda of how the USA is the fucking best, the country of opportunities where a poor man can come in a boat and rise to become a millionaire obviously had a massive effect on people running from war, poverty, racism, religion or other fucked up issues that plague the world
Third, mayyyybe, just mayyyyyyyyyyyyybe the first world countries should stop poking their big fat noses in the third world countries, creating the social, economic and politic issues that pushes these poor people to migrate to better, greener pastures. The USA are the worst offenders on this by the way.
Fourth, let's stop creating billionares, let's re-distribute wealth so people on third world countries - at least those that aren't caught in a cycle of war - have a fucking chance at life, shall we? We shouldn't have to see shit like Musky Balls buying twitter for shits and giggles after mocking the world by saying that he would donate the necessary amount to end world hunger, only to not do it afterwards. We shouldn't have to see a few corporations owning almost all the brands in the world. In 20 fucking 22 we shouldn't have to see shit like child labor and slavery in the name of fucking corporations
And last: Get rid of right leaning politicians. Like, literally get rid of them, they're barely human and add nothing valuable to the discussion. They only spew hate and are egocentric assholes who wants to have nothing to do with anything that isn't their own little, tiny, crooked world. In 20 fucking 22 we shouldn't have to see something like this



mrdude said:


> ime to change the system and kick out all these foreigners that have invaded your land and sack any politician that fails the people.


This vomit inducing bullshit is nothing but Xenophobia, wich is a byproduct of an outdated, miserable world view that has no place in a modern society. THIS creates most of the issues that pague the world right now. We need to get rid of it. *To hell with anyone that refuses to help other human beigns*

Inmigration issues are no other thing than the bed first world countries made. Now they MUST lay on it.


----------



## fatherjack (Dec 15, 2022)

Osakasan……I disagree with you on every point.
I am ‘right leaning’ and am entitled to my opinion and views.
“Literally get rid of them….’” Wasn’t that a thing in Germany back in the 40’s?


----------



## Osakasan (Dec 15, 2022)

fatherjack said:


> Osakasan……I disagree with you on every point.
> I am ‘right leaning’ and am entitled to my opinion and views.
> “Literally get rid of them….’” Wasn’t that a thing in Germany back in the 40’s?


You know, i'm tired of the fucking bullshit of the right.

"Oh, we can advocate to get rid of anyone we want, but if the left do it they're acting like fucking nazis"

F U C K  O F F

When the best the right can do when they see an injustice agaisnt a group they don't like is to look the other way, they're showing they're undeserving of any kind of pity and compassion.

So yes, i'll say it again.

Get rid of fucking right leaning politicians. They don't add anything of value. They're homophobic, xenophobic, racist, warmongering, money amassing idiots, waste of space.

And while we're at it, middle and low class people who follow these politicians and their views are downright idiots who are not aware of what their worth is in the eyes of right leaning politicians:

You're nothing, literally nothing

Just a number, a dot in the mob they're aiming to create to take over the world, country after country.

A money making maching to fill their already money filled pockets.

And you don't even realize. Your views? They're not natural, they were implanted in your mind through religion and propaganda, they made you a hateful idiot programed to serve them and their tiny world. When they rise to power you will be given the scraps of those who receive the scraps. For them, you're literally flea shit.

Also, i see you're british? Were you sleeping in a cave while the right leaning politicians separated your country from the EU and tanked the economy HARD in a any% speedrun? Are you sure you want to enforce THAT?

From someone who lives in a country that is facing a literal assault from the far right and is still recovering from a fascist dictatorship: Fuck off, fuck off right to the sun, and don't fucking come back.


----------



## fatherjack (Dec 15, 2022)

Got you loud and clear, but still exercising my right to think ‘my’ way .
I am British, and ‘working class’ (if that’s still a thing?)  but you’re  off the mark with coming out of the EU - it wasn’t the politicians, it was a national vote that brought about the separation, fuelled by  mass media coverage of illegal immigration levels into UK!
I have no problem with structured legal applications to re-locate here, what I do have a problem with is thousands of Middle East/ south Asian/ North African illegal arrivals  who run onto shore without going via any border /health/security control checks.
They claim to be fleeing any number of things, and under the Dublin convention are to be offered refuge over the first safe border they cross - so why cross five,six, or ten borders?
No,  re-read thread title again and realise these people dont ‘have to’ be streaming into the UK - just like that tide which is streaming up across the Mexican border in US.
I still disagree with your view, but you don’t need to duck off on my account……unless you arrived illegally


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

@Osakasan, I'm also more right wing than you and I find your left wing views to be unhinged to say the least. Why should I work and pay taxes to pay for these Illegals? I don't want to and yet I have no choice, our politicians are weak and the only reason they let these illegal migrants stay instead of instantly deporting them is because they are friends with the the rich that own all the house building companies, and other companies that make money from high house prices, cheap labour, suppressing workers rights etc.

I also voted for Brexit, I don't want some unelected EU dictating what goes in UK and I also don't want to give them our money, the EU is one of the most corrupt protection rackets in the world, but I guess you are too unhinged to see that.


----------



## Osakasan (Dec 15, 2022)

fatherjack said:


> I am British, and ‘working class’ (if that’s still a thing?) but you’re off the mark with coming out of the EU - it wasn’t the politicians, it was a national vote that brought about the separation, fuelled by mass media coverage of illegal immigration levels into UK!


I'm sorry to say this, but you're too naïve. Since it was a historical event, i followed it from the outside, and the mass media coverage was eerily similar to the anti inmigrant propaganda certain channels and personalities broadcast here in Spain, and it amounted to _It's all the inmigrants' fault, and EU's fault too for allowing it_

And yes, that was all orchestated by politicians

Right now my country is in a dire situation when it comes to mass media. All the main channels are owned by the right and far right now, even the national TV (TVE) whose control the government gave to the main right wing party in the country in exchange to solve a certain issue (wich, by the way, didn't happen, so our government basically gave the national TV to the right wing for nothing)

I wont be such a smartass to presume what the situation regarding mass media in UK is, but i can tell you one thing: It's the main propaganda tool available, and they will give the message their owners tell them to, and the right was VERY interested in getting UK out of the EU, leading to the shitshow Brexit was.



fatherjack said:


> I have no problem with structured legal applications to re-locate here, what I do have a problem with is thousands of Middle East/ south Asian/ North African illegal arrivals who run onto shore without going via any border /health/security control checks.


Please realise that you specifically mentioned other races. That, my friend, is racism and it's one of the evils of the right wing. Very strong vibes of the _Good inmigrants_/_Bad inmigrants_ stereotype, and makes a very bad case for your argumentation.

Also, you should realize why they try to avoid security control checks. I don't know if you're aware of this, but here in my country we had an incident where our border patrol killed 70 inmigrants in sight. What's worse, that happened under a socialist/progressive government (well, the main party is a closeted right wing party, but that's a story for another day)

They avoid security checks to avoid either get thrown back at the sea or killed, because human treatment doesn't seem to be something typical of borders.



fatherjack said:


> They claim to be fleeing any number of things, and under the Dublin convention are to be offered refuge over the first safe border they cross - so why cross five,six, or ten borders?


Do you think inmigrants one day just take a boat and throw themselves at the sea without any kind of information, preparation or help? No, and that's where their countries of origin enter the fray. Inmigrants are usually handled by mafias who decide to wich countries they're sent because of arbitrary conditions, and if they chose the UK, it's not the inmigrants' fault.



fatherjack said:


> No, re-read thread title again and realise these people dont ‘have to’ be streaming into the UK - just like that tide which is streaming up across the Mexican border in US.


Just like they don't _have_ to be streaming into France - wich, by the way, has a high percentage of non white population and they see nothing wrong with it - or even north Spain, but they do, and it's ok.



fatherjack said:


> I still disagree with your view, but you don’t need to duck off on my account……unless you arrived illegally


I was patiently waiting to reach here to finally tell you this:

This is my main issue with the right wingers: The egoism, the egocentrism, it's all ME ME ME ME ME ME ME

Do i need to be an inmigrant to emphatise with them? Do you? Why? We're all humans, one single slip in the grand scheme of things and every single one of us could be in the same situation. Mine was a country of migrants during Franco's dictatorship for fuck's sake.

I'm not ducking off on your account, but on everyone's who think like you, who have their head buried so deep in their asses they can't care for anything that isn't them and their inmediate surroundings.

This isn't only related to inmigrants, but also to women, the LGTBI+ collective, people of color, you name it. You people don't care until it hits you, and you specifically. It's nauseating.

Get yourself some empathy, ffs.



mrdude said:


> @Osakasan, I'm also more right wing than you and I find your left wing views to be unhinged to say the least. Why should I work and pay taxes to pay for these Illegals? I don't want to and yet I have no choice, our politicians are weak and the only reason they let these illegal migrants stay instead of instantly deporting them is because they are friends with the the rich that own all the house building companies, and other companies that make money from high house prices, cheap labour, suppressing workers rights etc.
> 
> I also voted for Brexit, I don't want some unelected EU dictating what goes in UK and I also don't want to give them our money, the EU is one of the most corrupt protection rackets in the world, but I guess you are too unhinged to see that.


Yes, i'm unhinged, and proudly so. I'm tired of being _one of the good lefties_ who tolerates bigotry because tolerance is the left's thing. Tolerating the extreme right is what lead us to the WWII, it's what put Donald Trump in the White House and allowed Steve Bannon to spread his poison all over Europe, and it's what have my own country in turmoil due to the rise of the alt-right/Fascist/franquist party.

I'm fed up.

Just like i'm fed up of Q Anon-like conspiracy theories like the shit you're spouting and that were created by the alt-right for gullible people like you to listen, absorb and parrot like mindless drones. You don't deserve an elaborated reply, in fact you should be thankful to the fact that i'm wearing down my keyboard switches by dedicating you some words.

I'm unhinged? Yes, i am, and you better pray for people like me to stay in the shadows.


----------



## Jayro (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> It's not American politicians job to tax its citizens and give that money to other nations or to look out for the rest of the world, It's an American politicians job to look after Americans and that's it. Somehow these politicians have lost their way and you need a political change - time to change the system and kick out all these foreigners that have invaded your land and sack any politician that fails the people.


We get it... You're a shitty person that hates helping others.

In fact, you should just get that printed on a t-shirt and proudly wear that shirt where you live.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 15, 2022)

Osakasan said:


> Get yourself some empathy, ffs.


Nope, we don't want illegal economic migrants - you might want them, but we don't as we're the ones that need to pay for them, all our prices go up because of them, they suppress the wages, decrease the housing stock and generally make the place a worse place to live. Send them back to their own country. If I woke up tomorrow and every single Illegal migrant was deported I would vote for that governement that got rid of them for the rest of my life. Also you seem to think all migrants are fleeing from some war - no the vast majority of them are not, they are also coming mostly to UK from France, there's no war in France, or any other of the countless European countries they have passed through. So don't even bother with that piss poor arguement as it doesn't wash with me or the rest of the sane people in the UK.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 15, 2022



Osakasan said:


> I'm fed up.
> 
> Just like i'm fed up of Q Anon-like conspiracy theories like the shit you're spouting and that were created by the alt-right for gullible people like you to listen, absorb and parrot like mindless drones. You don't deserve an elaborated reply, in fact you should be thankful to the fact that i'm wearing down my keyboard switches by dedicating you some words.
> 
> I'm unhinged? Yes, i am, and you better pray for people like me to stay in the shadows.


Well firsty I have never visited a Q Anon website so I don't know what they or you are spouting on about.

You seem to think everyone should think like you do - perhaps 25% of the population are left of centre, 50% are centre leaning and 25% are right leaning. You're a left leaning type & don't get to decide for the other 75% of people so you had better get used to that or you'll be forever fed up. If you want to change anything in the world, you can vote, if you want to make the world better - start a company and pay people a fair wage and give them decent workers rights. Don't sponge taxes off someone that's working hard and expect them to pay for you or anyone else, take responsibility for your own life and make the best of your situation and that of your family. As for worrying about feeding/clothing and giving other people my money or paying taxes so they can benefit, nope - it's not up to me or anyone else to worry about them, they can take care of themselves.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 15, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Nope, we don't want illegal economic migrants


illegal≠immoral vice versa legal≠moral
The right constantly has double standards when it comes to the law. It's the law for thee, but not to mee!
And additionally, also believes (hypocritically) that every law is moral, and therefore it's immoral to be broken.

You don't know why they came over here illegally, you assume immediate malice, and then of course,  you end up stating garbage.



mrdude said:


> but we don't as we're the ones that need to pay for them


We don't pay for them, as they don't get any tax returns, can't apply for social security programs period.


mrdude said:


> they suppress the wages,


Companies suppress wages, they'll do it independently of fucking over immigrants, by threatening deportation. The minimum wage should be over 20 dollars an hour right now. but you don't care about it. Double standards strikes again. You complain about suppression of wages, but then fight against trying to prevent wage suppression.



mrdude said:


> Send them back to their own country. If I woke up tomorrow and every single Illegal migrant was deported I would vote for that governement that got rid of them for the rest of my life.


Then you're a garbage piece of crap, who can't empathize with other human beings.


mrdude said:


> Also you seem to think all migrants are fleeing from some war - no the vast majority of them are not, they are also coming mostly to UK from France,


Oh fuck off and cut the bullcrap. You dog whistled and now trying to pretend you weren't. saying "Illegals" is a right wing dog whistle. I know your not making this argument honestly. Considering we're on a US sentric form, with you talking in previously in us sentric politics, you meant Mexicans, you'd be happy to see them all booted out of the country.


----------



## fatherjack (Dec 16, 2022)

@mrdude made some very valid points there @Nothereed - I’m sorry you didn’t like the way he expressed them but truth is truth still ….,,isn’t it?
They DO cost a society great amounts of money and (in my opinion) they DO have a detrimental effect on many communities. Here in the UK they are a strain on the welfare, legal, health and public services budgets.
the ranting @Osakasan even branded me a racist for mentioning ‘specific races’ wtf? I”ll do it again to reinforce my point (and my racism)…
@Osakasan comment with France having no problem with “non white population”
this is a result of historically having an empire / commonwealth and taking responsibility for them! ……and UK has been doing that since forever.
We have some of the oldest established Chinese and Caribbean communities , and large legacy of Indian and Pakistani settlers (since the partition) all of whom have settled in and made part of UK.
The problem to the economy is the financial migrants we have arriving illegally - demanding treatment, assistance, free legal representation, basically free everything!  it’s all paid for by someone (think that’s that ‘working class’ we alluded to earlier)


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2022)

Osakasan said:


> You know, i'm tired of the fucking bullshit of the right.
> 
> "Oh, we can advocate to get rid of anyone we want, but if the left do it they're acting like fucking nazis"
> 
> ...


Just get rid of all politicians, they're all bad.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 16, 2022)

They come because its governments (Western govts in general) offer welfare support and that's what incentivizes them to take the risk. Countries that do not, they don't want to go there.

The U.K. places migrants in 5 star hotels meanwhile its homeless, elderly, and veterans don't get any help.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022



fatherjack said:


> comment with France having no problem with “non white population”


There's so much wrong with this, but I decline to reply to it in detail because this community gears towards the left and "right" opinions are "wrong."


----------



## SG854 (Dec 16, 2022)

USA is the motherfuckin' best and don't you fucking forget it. America motherfuckers!!!


----------



## fatherjack (Dec 16, 2022)

Best? 
You STILL haven’t finished that wall yet!


----------



## smf (Dec 16, 2022)

fatherjack said:


> I am British, and ‘working class’ (if that’s still a thing?)  but you’re  off the mark with coming out of the EU - it wasn’t the politicians, it was a national vote that brought about the separation, fuelled by  mass media coverage of illegal immigration levels into UK!


Fear by far right politicians lies funded by russia. Immigration was always going to be made worse by leaving the EU & now we can't fill jobs or you can't so easily decide to work in the EU.

Unfortunately 52% of the voters in the referendum were either racists or deluded. It was the largest act of self harm which is never going to achieve what you want it to. You may as well say you voted to leave the EU because you thought it would increase your chances of marrying a super model.

All that it will achieve is no more conservative government for the next 20 years, because the £100 billion that has been lost since leaving the EU is only the tip of the ice berg and a whole lot of people who voted to leave are going to be deprogrammed real soon.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Dec 16, 2022)

SG854 said:


> USA is the motherfuckin' best and don't you fucking forget it. America motherfuckers!!!


'MURICA
Fuck Yeah


----------



## mrdude (Dec 17, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> The U.K. places migrants in 5 star hotels meanwhile its homeless, elderly, and veterans don't get any help.
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 16, 2022


In UK homeless British people were being thrown out of hotels the other week so that Illegal migrants could get the rooms. It was on the news.

A lifeboat crew (that's ferrying these illegals) was thrown out of their hotel to make way for the migrants:
https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hown-door-bosses-make-way-asylum-seekers.html

You've also got nurses being chucked out of their hotels to make way for the illegals:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-york-north-yorkshire-63625930

If this government think this is what the British people want, it shows how far out of touch with reality they are - they will find out come election time though when they lose their seats.


----------



## Marc_LFD (Dec 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> In UK homeless British people were being thrown out of hotels the other week so that Illegal migrants could get the rooms. It was on the news.
> 
> A lifeboat crew (that's ferrying these illegals) was thrown out of their hotel to make way for the migrants:
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/ar...hown-door-bosses-make-way-asylum-seekers.html
> ...


A British couple received an eviction notice because that's to house migrants.



How is this fair...


----------



## smf (Dec 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> In UK homeless British people were being thrown out of hotels the other week so that Illegal migrants could get the rooms. It was on the news.


It was on the news that an MP claimed that.

MP's have claimed a lot of things about immigrants which have been untrue, it's how they engage with their base.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 17, 2022)

smf said:


> It was on the news that an MP claimed that.
> 
> MP's have claimed a lot of things about immigrants which have been untrue, it's how they engage with their base.


It was on the news, they were interviewing the homeless people that had been thrown out. They were sitting in the rain outside, pointing to the rooms they had been living in which were now occupied by economic migrants from Albania.


----------



## smf (Dec 17, 2022)

Marc_LFD said:


> A British couple received an eviction notice because that's to house migrants.
> 
> 
> 
> How is this fair...



They were live in caretakers, this is usually cheap or free rent to take care of unused properties.

They weren't required any more as it wasn't going to be unused.

The notice terms would have been made clear to them when they signed up.

Farage is quiet on the £100 billion lost due to brexit so far & how it's brexit that has caused the increase in migrants.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 17, 2022)

smf said:


> Farage is quiet on the £100 billion lost due to brexit so far & how it's brexit that has caused the increase in migrants.


If you wish to go off topic and start a Brexit thread, do that. This thread is about illegal migrants. Also it's quite telling how you just brushed aside those British workers as if their job and housing meant nothing to them, you're all for the foreigners though. If you'd been around during WW1 or WW2, you'd probably have been a Nazi collaborator and have been shot or hung for being a traitor.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 17, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> If America intervened with them less and gave them opportunities to recover and grow, I think there would not be so many migrants coming over here.



How is any part of another country's problems the responsibility of Americans to take care of?

I'd love to hear your reasoning.



Osakasan said:


> I have another idea
> 
> 
> First, let's stop thinking USA is the fucking center of the world, it isn't, ALL first world countries receive migrants.
> ...


When is the last time you invited a criminal into your home, and offered them shelter, food and comfort?

Please show me the "migrant" family that you have taken in and supported. Can't wait to see your shining virtue.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> ....It's an American politicians job to look after Americans and that's it...



mUrICa FiRsT.  Really nailing the "fuck you got mine" logic there. We already know you are pro Ruzzia so i'm sure you don't support helping Ukraine one bit either with that attitude


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 17, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> mUrICa FiRsT.  Really nailing the "fuck you got mine" logic there. We already know you are pro Ruzzia so i'm sure you don't support helping Ukraine one bit either with that attitude


How much money have you PERSONALLY donated, of your own accord and of your own free will, to help Ukraine? 

When do you enlist to go over other and join in their fight? 

As yet another paragon of virtue, I look forward to seeing your charity, your compassion, your courage and your bravery. 

Just receipts will be fine. Or a photo of you geared up and ready for combat in a foreign nation. 

We have a lot of hypothetical heroes on this thread. Ready to bash anyone else, but not really digging too deeply into their own pockets, or signing up to serve in any branch of the Armed Forces to actually FIGHT for a foreign nation. Maybe you are the exception. 

Something tells me you are not. Pretty quick to demand the same from others, though. Funny, that.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 17, 2022)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> mUrICa FiRsT.  Really nailing the "fuck you got mine" logic there. We already know you are pro Ruzzia so i'm sure you don't support helping Ukraine one bit either with that attitude


I spent most of my younger days in war zones, Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Afghanistan and a few other places. I've been their for my country and I've paid my taxes. Do I think it's my job or any British citizen's to be the world police (or bank) - No I do not. I only care about British People and our Allies, Ukraine was never a NATO member, or paid a penny into NATO and it was never an Ally. So do I care about what happens over there or in Russia....NO. I do however care about how my taxes are spent and the state of our country and don't like to see it being invaded by foreigners. So yes I say "fuck you" to those coming here and I do wish you would get back in your boats and bugger off back to your own country. (sponging, weakling twats).


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I spent most of my younger days in war zones, Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Afghanistan and a few other places. I've been their for my country and I've paid my taxes. Do I think it's my job or any British citizen's to be the world police (or bank) - No I do not. I only care about British People and our Allies, Ukraine was never a NATO member, or paid a penny into NATO and it was never an Ally. So do I care about what happens over there or in Russia....NO. I do however care about how my taxes are spent and the state of our country and don't like to see it being invaded by foreigners. So yes I say "fuck you" to those coming here and I do wish you would get back in your boats and bugger off back to your own country.


The United States has now sent over $68 billion to Ukraine to support their war efforts. 

There are 332 million Americans, which includes every infant, retired senior citizen, welfare recipient and incarcerated prisoner, none of whom have any money. 

That tax burden is going to cost every living American, including all of those folks previously mentioned, an average of more than $200. 

No one asked for our consent or approval. All taxation is theft, and I am being forced against my will, along with every other American drawing breath, to give money to a foreign country that most people couldn't even pronounce the capital of, six months ago. 

Not my pig, not my farm. Let Europe deal with its own problems. If someone wants to ASK me for help, that might be different. Not too stoked on a senile child-sniffer who routinely barged into the shower with his pre-pubescent daughter having the power to literally steal my money and give it to other people who don't give a fuck if I live or die. 

America needs to stop being the World Police.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Dec 17, 2022)

The UK already has a huge housing problem. adding more people into the mix makes it worse, why not have people get shown other places to live? There's a fuck ton of them

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022



Jayro said:


> We get it... You're a shitty person that hates helping others.
> 
> In fact, you should just get that printed on a t-shirt and proudly wear that shirt where you live.
> View attachment 342972



How did you break into my house to show my t-shirt on GBAtemp? (Shitpost)


----------



## Cortador (Dec 17, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I spent most of my younger days in war zones, Bosnia, Kosovo, Iraq, Afghanistan and a few other places. I've been their for my country and I've paid my taxes. Do I think it's my job or any British citizen's to be the world police (or bank) - No I do not. I only care about British People and our Allies, Ukraine was never a NATO member, or paid a penny into NATO and it was never an Ally. So do I care about what happens over there or in Russia....NO. I do however care about how my taxes are spent and the state of our country and don't like to see it being invaded by foreigners. So yes I say "fuck you" to those coming here and I do wish you would get back in your boats and bugger off back to your own country. (sponging, weakling twats).



By that logic, the US should stop interfering with Taiwan/China as Taiwan is not part of the NATO.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 17, 2022)

Cortador said:


> By that logic, the US should stop interfering with Taiwan/China as Taiwan is not part of the NATO.


99% of Americans have no idea about Taiwan. Most Americans have no clue about anything relating to China beyond stickers on the bottom of products that we purchase. 

There's the rub. It isn't the average American who is either providing support or standing against any of these foreign nations. Most of us are pretty stupid and myopic. That includes the far left, the far right and everything in-between. 

This is a culture raised by TikTok. Run by Millennials and gender-fluid Gen Z'ers. Very loud, very entitled, not very intelligent or effective. But SO LOUD. 

Tool - Eulogy. 

He had a lot to say. He had a lot of NOTHING TO SAY.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 17, 2022)

Cortador said:


> By that logic, the US should stop interfering with Taiwan/China as Taiwan is not part of the NATO.


Yep, exactly - it's got nothing to do with us.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 17, 2022)

fatherjack said:


> Best?
> You STILL haven’t finished that wall yet!


Leftist voted against Trump only to get a continuation of Trump policies. Hehe

https://www.nbcnews.com/politics/im...-fill-border-wall-gaps-yuma-arizona-rcna40567

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022



smf said:


> Fear by far right politicians lies funded by russia. Immigration was always going to be made worse by leaving the EU & now we can't fill jobs or you can't so easily decide to work in the EU.
> 
> Unfortunately 52% of the voters in the referendum were either racists or deluded. It was the largest act of self harm which is never going to achieve what you want it to. You may as well say you voted to leave the EU because you thought it would increase your chances of marrying a super model.
> 
> All that it will achieve is no more conservative government for the next 20 years, because the £100 billion that has been lost since leaving the EU is only the tip of the ice berg and a whole lot of people who voted to leave are going to be deprogrammed real soon.


52% of your country is racist? Wow! Can you back that up with something more official than just your opinion?

Is the klan and neonazis marching past Buckingham Palace daily?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 17, 2022

If the CIA would stop overthrowing governments, trafficking drugs, arms and humans, this world would be a better place. The money we give to other countries is just laundered back to American politicians. Just follow the money to Ukraine, Zelenskyy converts it to crypto in FTX, Bankman-Fried converts it back to dollars for campaign donations. Biden has yet to return $5mil+ or donate it to charity.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 20, 2022)

Cortador said:


> By that logic, the US should stop interfering with Taiwan/China as Taiwan is not part of the NATO.



Pretty sure those people ..."agree" with that too.

EDIT: yep posted this before reading the comments...damn I was right


----------



## smf (Dec 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you wish to go off topic and start a Brexit thread, do that. This thread is about illegal migrants. Also it's quite telling how you just brushed aside those British workers as if their job and housing meant nothing to them, you're all for the foreigners though. If you'd been around during WW1 or WW2, you'd probably have been a Nazi collaborator and have been shot or hung for being a traitor.


Ironically you are the one pushing nazi ideology in your posts.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 21, 2022)

smf said:


> Ironically you are the one pushing nazi ideology in your posts.


Unironically, you believe any statement you disagree with is nazi ideology because that's what the tax exempt corporate media told you to believe.


----------



## City (Dec 21, 2022)

I'm fine with immigrants, but they should follow the rules like everyone else. Claiming refugee status when you just want to move to a richer country is a spit to the face to all the other immigrants who follow the rules and particularly to the real refugees suffering from the war or actual homosexual discrimination.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 21, 2022)

smf said:


> Ironically you are the one pushing nazi ideology in your posts.


Everything you disagree with is Nazi ideology in your head. Let me give you an example of *you* in a scenario I made up in my head (just like you do when someone disagrees with you).

You: Go into a shop an ask for a 1 litre bottle of diet coke.
Shopkeeper: Sorry sir, we only have 2 litre bottles.
You: But I only want 1 litre
Shopkeeper: Well that's all we have sir.
You: You're a fucking Nazi, I bet you worship Hitler!

That above scenario is just the kind of bullshit you spew out on a daily basis, anyone that doesn't pander to your whim, in your head is a Nazi. Basically your brain is malfunctioning and going into default insult mode when it can't  think of a coherent reply. It's down to a combination of how you have been taught at school from your left wing socialist teachers and how your parents have mollycoddled you and how you've never done a hard days work in your life.

I always wondered what happens to those kids you see in supermarkets that lie on the floor screeming and their mothers just let them, well now I know - they grow up to be just like you!


----------



## smf (Dec 21, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Everything you disagree with is Nazi ideology in your head.


No, only nazi ideology. The irony is that you have no idea what that means, yet you accused me of it.

Grow up and learn history and don't just act like an entitled idiot all the time.

Your shop based fantasies are evidence of a rather disturbed mind. You should get help.


----------



## TraderPatTX (Dec 21, 2022)

smf said:


> No, only nazi ideology. The irony is that you have no idea what that means, yet you accused me of it.
> 
> Grow up and learn history and don't just act like an entitled idiot all the time.
> 
> Your shop based fantasies are evidence of a rather disturbed mind. You should get help.


It has come out that the DOD has been using Twitter as a giant psyop, DHS/FBI was paying Twitter to silence Americans including world renown doctors and you actually believe that our history is honest? Do you actually believe that these tactics just started in the last few years or do you think it is possible that governments around the world have been performing psyops on all of us for decades? They can't even tell us the truth about JFK's assassination and declass all of the documents. What are they hiding? What else are they hiding?

C'mon man.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 21, 2022)

smf said:


> No, only nazi ideology. The irony is that you have no idea what that means, yet you accused me of it.
> 
> Grow up and learn history and don't just act like an entitled idiot all the time.
> 
> Your shop based fantasies are evidence of a rather disturbed mind. You should get help.


Haha, you also have short term memory problems as well:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/migrant...ere-because-they-have-to.623252/post-10029327

I'm literally laughing at you and mocking you and yet you're too dumb to notice.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 21, 2022)

Well I have only read part of the whole discussion here but it is easy to see again that everyone here sees only either 1 or 0 and nothing in between ....

You know I doubt those people who say they don't want immigrants in their country would actually want to harm other and I also doubt they are bad people not wanting to help but helping isn't always the same as giving someone everything they want and working for them to have a good life.
Also those people here critisizing the "right leaning" people probably don't spent money to help the poor every month either (or do you ?) 


I also say I am leaning right (while my GF is very far left) and as most right people here I don't want just "any" immigrand in my Country, yes we need to help and yes we also need help (workforce and so on) but there need to be rules and it must be allowed to ask "why do you want to come here" if the answer is "I want money" or "a better life" or something like this its understandable but thats not a reason for us to let anyone in. If they really "need" to runaway because they face a death penalty because they are pro demecratic or stuff like that we need to let them in and help or like right now we let almost all Ukrainian people in here in Europe as they need help.

Also right now even though its crying on a very high level, many people even in first world countries seem to feel like they need to fight to survive (which I doubt) so its even harder to accept that we pay billions and more only to "foreigners" who came uninvited instead of using all the money for our own good.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

Youkai said:


> Well I have only read part of the whole discussion here but it is easy to see again that everyone here sees only either 1 or 0 and nothing in between ....
> 
> You know I doubt those people who say they don't want immigrants in their country would actually want to harm other and I also doubt they are bad people not wanting to help but helping isn't always the same as giving someone everything they want and working for them to have a good life.
> Also those people here critisizing the "right leaning" people probably don't spent money to help the poor every month either (or do you ?)
> ...


the moral high ground isn't yours to claim because you deem yourself centrist or trying to find compromise...even when your post shows that you're far from that idea of switzerland staring and being holier than thou.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 24, 2022)

CommanderCool said:


> the moral high ground isn't yours to claim because you deem yourself centrist or trying to find compromise...even when your post shows that you're far from that idea of switzerland staring and being holier than thou.



lol where do I ever claim beeing somewhere in the middle ? I even said I am leaning more to the right XD

maybe you should actually read and use your brain before commenting ?


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 24, 2022)

Youkai said:


> lol where do I ever claim beeing somewhere in the middle ? I even said I am leaning more to the right XD


You setup a false dichotomy at the begging, which made it sound like you were attempting to sound to be impartial.


Youkai said:


> Well I have only read part of the whole discussion here but it is easy to see again that everyone here sees only either 1 or 0 and nothing in between ....
> 
> You know I doubt those people who say they don't want immigrants in their country would actually want to harm other and I also doubt they are bad people not wanting to help but helping isn't always the same as giving someone everything they want and working for them to have a good life.
> Also those people here critisizing the "right leaning" people probably don't spent money to help the poor every month either (or do you ?)


Additionally, you make two flawed arguments.


> A. "and I also doubt they are bad people not wanting to help but helping isn't always the same as giving someone everything they want and working for them to have a good life."



The United States made a refugee crisis like no other. ice would likely get a hold of and deport before an immigrant could request refugee status at all. Ontop of the fact that people at the border are living in near camp like conditions, which I should add, Biden didn't fix. Leftists aren't asking for them to get a car, a house for free. They're simply asking to help them get a job, and not be treated like shit in the legal system. Is crossing the border illegal? yes. Is it immoral? Not always. And right now our current system is treating as "your a horrible person for crossing the border, deport, block refugee status as much as possible "
When you could be deporting that person,back to the gang members who were looking to shoot them dead, or forcefully recruit them.


B. Leftists won't critize you for not spending money, we criticize you for fighting against policy that would actually fix the damn problem.
We say "hey let's increase the minimum wage" which at least sets a floor for people to be paid on. The minimum wage right now should be $20 dollars now. But because it's been unchanged for so long, primarily because democrats (party) are shit, thinking they can appease right wingers.

We suggest that perhaps we should tax the rich. We suggest that we should stop dumping money into oil industries and set a price cap. And biden, of course, as from what I could tell, didn't get a price cap through, meaning that while we step down from oil, the oil industry is going to price gouge as much as possible.

 And instead, right wingers say "big government" and think that it's suppressing the "free market"
Which I have to ask. How much more free market shit do we need. Insulin costs as much as it does  here because we don't do price caps. It's 100x more expensive here.
 When people have a inflexible need, such as insulin. They can't negotiate their life, it's non negotiable. Either they get it, or they die.

And then the most right wing policy has provided is even more deregulation, worse working conditions, worse living conditions, worse life expectancy, increase life expectancy for only  the top 10%, and the rich getting richer. And then when people, usually leftists, mention that this is a problem, that no person should ever have that much wealth.
Right wingers then give a dumb ass response saying "that's just how the world works, work harder"
Like as if they didn't just help assist in making the problem even harder for damn people to get on equal footing.

That's why leftists blast you as hard as they do, and that's just on a economic front that doesn't immediately dump capitalism entirely. Right wingers are pretty commonly, unreasonable. Plus usually speaking, a dose of racism/xenophobia/whatever bigoted crap mixed in.


Youkai said:


> Also right now even though its crying on a very high level, many people even in first world countries seem to feel like they need to fight to survive (which I doubt) so its even harder to accept that we pay billions and more only to "foreigners" who came uninvited instead of using all the money for our own good.


We pay for roads, which all uses. Our tax dollars go to having (or at least, if your not flint)  should be clean drinking water. We pay for the billionaires who get tax refunds (United States specific, mentioning that since I don't know if it applies in other countries) while companies like I believe activison-blizzard,  paid literally nothing in taxes, while getting a tax refund. We pay for schools in our nearby school disctrict. We pay for all the subsides that industries get. But immigration? services for "those" people is too much? Really? The last thing you should be considering cutting out, is humanitarian resources. Start with the insane subsides and absurd amount of wealth at the top. All of it.


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 24, 2022)

Youkai said:


> lol where do I ever claim beeing somewhere in the middle ? I even said I am leaning more to the right XD
> 
> maybe you should actually read and use your brain before commenting ?


you claim that people are in between zeroes and ones and that everyone should be trying to find compromise or looking at the in-between.  there's no room for that.


----------



## Youkai (Dec 24, 2022)

Nothereed said:


> ....



Most if not all of this sounds good but sadly most of it is also not possible withouth causing a lot of problems.

Like you say to higher wage, yes I would like to see that too but then again most people (even the hardcore lefties) already buy most of their stuff from China as its almost impossible to pay stuff made in First World Countries as wages are already rather high compared to most other countries so highering minimum wages more and more (as we do in Germany for years) its getting harder and harder to find local made stuff that you would want to pay for also I "assume" this makes lots of companies reluctant to open up branches in most first world countries because it isn't worth it paying us so much money so this whole concept might actually ruin "us" instead of making it better for all of us.

The other stuff with the taxes ... yes, yes and yes.

I for one think rich people need to pay much much more taxes as well as rich companies but then again you would need the whole world to work together but sadly there are countries abusing the system giving rich people and rich companies the chance to hardly pay no taxes at all only for paying this little bit in those countries instead so those stupid low tax countries steal lots of money from all other countries only to hardly get anything at all in the end as they go down so much.

And yeah we pay for "our" roads (okay I for one don't even have a car but yeah) and for "our" health system and in theory everyone of us is supposed to pay equaly, people coming from where never paid for all of our stuff ... of course if you give them the chance to work and pay into the system it should be okay but thats what I say, we do need people but we don't need just anyone.

For me even those people who never work and are just like parasites to our society (even if they are natives) are the worst, I myself know one guy who gets lots of money from Denmark every month for not working who is traveling around the world ~6 month every year always sending me pictures and telling me how stupid I am that I am actually working.
In Germany they at least in theory require you to search a job and prove it to get money ... I was really shocked when they tried to remove that requirement together with removing the chance of minimising the paid money if people don't even try, luckily this was changed back at least a little bit.



The whole system is not fair, not to the poor not to the rich that abuse it for their gains and of course not to people that had the bad luck to get born into a poor country but if you would want to help everything you would need to change the whole world, just throwing money at all the foreigners wanting money won't change a damn thing.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 25, 2022)

Youkai said:


> Like you say to higher wage, yes I would like to see that too but then again most people (even the hardcore lefties) already buy most of their stuff from China. As its almost impossible to pay stuff made in First World Countries as wages are already rather high compared to most other countries. So highering minimum wages more and more (as we do in Germany for years) its getting harder and harder to find local made stuff that you would want to pay for. Also I "assume" this makes lots of companies reluctant to open up branches in most first world countries because it isn't worth it paying us so much money so this whole concept might actually ruin "us" instead of making it better for all of us.


This one long sentence that is lacking any punctuation. So I've putted punctuation in where I think were you had separation of ideas.


> Like you say to higher wage, yes I would like to see that too but then again most people (even the hardcore lefties) already buy most of their stuff from China. As its almost impossible to pay stuff made in First World Countries as wages are already rather high compared to most other countries.


Worldness? I don't know what the exact phrasing is. But "first world", "second world", and "third world" don't define economics, it's been conflated over time with that. But rather political policy. It arose from the cold war.

Anyways, China has more wealth than the United States in 2019, and in 2021, second richest, with United States being first.
 So defining "world" countries is rather useless in this discussion. Since if we're going with the conflated version, it would include China. Which would make this discussion pretty mute.




> So highering minimum wages more and more (as we do in Germany for years) its getting harder and harder to find local made stuff that you would want to pay for.


Not exactly. So in the United States at least, things are extremely predatory. If a big company opens right next to you, they don't win because they're just that better. It's because they commonly have deeper pockets. They have a lot of money to go throw at a problem.

The reason Walmart became as prevalent as it was, was because it could afford to loose year after year after year, with marking everything down to absurd degrees. It killed smaller businesses with that strategy, and then re raised it's pricing even higher than what it was before the price drop once the competition was dead. Essentially, nearly every damn corporation these days needs to get split up, it's simply too big. (and oh, that capitalism itself is extremely exploitative)

If that was to be done, and idk, checks to make sure that the competition isn't abusing their wealth to absurd degrees and actually act on it, local business would come back and flourish.

Also by increasing the minimum wage, it would actually help small businesses, not hurt them. A lot of right wingers made the statement saying that those small businesses wouldn't be able to pay that minimum wage/ it would kill them. What they don't realize is that people would actually have money to actually spend and experiment with, as in more money would enter the local domain. Not be stuck in some billionaires pocket as a bonus.


All of what I said is possible. Not easy, not fixed in a day, but it can be done.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022



Youkai said:


> For me even those people who never work and are just like parasites to our society (even if they are natives) are the worst, I myself know one guy who gets lots of money from Denmark every month for not working who is traveling around the world ~6 month every year always sending me pictures and telling me how stupid I am that I am actually working.


So he travels around the world for 6 months.  What is he doing on those other 6 months?


----------



## smf (Dec 25, 2022)

TraderPatTX said:


> They can't even tell us the truth about JFK's assassination and declass all of the documents.


How can you possibly know they haven't told you the truth?

	Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022



Youkai said:


> I myself know one guy who gets lots of money from Denmark every month for not working who is traveling around the world ~6 month every year always sending me pictures and telling me how stupid I am that I am actually working.



https://ec.europa.eu/social/main.jsp?catId=1107&langId=en&intPageId=4496

_To obtain entitlement to a new period of unemployment benefit, it is a requirement that you work full time for a minimum of 52 weeks_


----------



## Youkai (Dec 26, 2022)

smf said:


> How can you possibly know they haven't told you the truth?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Dec 25, 2022
> 
> ...



I'd assume his is for people moving to Denmark ? the guy I am talking about was born there and his parent and grandparents were danish already ...

@Nothereed
He said he gets ~1600€ each month (of course in DKK) but unlike Germany he needs to pay with this money for "everything" so he doesn't have health injurance, rent for his flat or anything at all included. So he got a super small flat in the outskirts of Coppenhagen for ~100€ (he doesn't even have a private bath/toilet) saves up most of his money for 6 month and then travels around the world as a tourist having fun.

In Germany you couldn't do it that easy as you "only" get ~500€ but everything else is already paid and you even get a Computer, TV, and "everything" that is supposed to be a minimum requirement for your home paid by the country.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2022)

Youkai said:


> I'd assume his is for people moving to Denmark ?


I doubt it is any different, one of the requirements is.


_have residence in Denmark;_
You also cannot be off travelling...

_To fulfil the availability requirement you have to:_


_be registered for employment at jobcentret (the Public Employment Service);_
_have a CV, which is approved, on jobnet.dk;_
_reside and stay in Denmark;_
_be able to undertake work at one days’ notice;_
_be actively seeking all available work._

It's possible they are committing fraud, or are just plain lying to you.


----------



## lolcatzuru (Dec 27, 2022)

fdyyt said:


> If America intervened with them less and gave them opportunities to recover and grow, I think there would not be so many migrants coming over here.




but that doesnt make any sense, if they HAVE to come over here, what do we have to do with anything?  we could solve the whole migrant problem in a year if the powers that be actually wanted that.

	Post automatically merged: Dec 27, 2022



Youkai said:


> I'd assume his is for people moving to Denmark ? the guy I am talking about was born there and his parent and grandparents were danish already ...
> 
> @Nothereed
> He said he gets ~1600€ each month (of course in DKK) but unlike Germany he needs to pay with this money for "everything" so he doesn't have health injurance, rent for his flat or anything at all included. So he got a super small flat in the outskirts of Coppenhagen for ~100€ (he doesn't even have a private bath/toilet) saves up most of his money for 6 month and then travels around the world as a tourist having fun.
> ...



i would avoid notthereed, he's a contrarian who is... not going to agree with you no matter what you say.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> Nope, we don't want illegal economic migrants - you might want them, but we don't as we're the ones that need to pay for them, all our prices go up because of them, they suppress the wages,


No, they don't. However I accept they believe they do and foreigners making you worse off makes you angry.

We call you people racists, because you are. Like your heroes the nazi's, who made the exact same arguments as you do.


----------



## mrdude (Dec 27, 2022)

smf said:


> No, they don't. However I accept they believe they do and foreigners making you worse off makes you angry.
> 
> We call you people racists, because you are. Like your heroes the nazi's, who made the exact same arguments as you do.


I despise the Nazi's, they are no hero's of mine. They seem to be your hero's though as you seem to like comparing everyone that disagrees with your views to being one. You use the word racist in the same way, which makes me wonder if you know what those words really mean or what the Nazi's were all about - I don't think you do. I think you are just a poorly educated freeloader with socialist tendencies, you have a sense of entitlement and have probably never done and honest hard days work in your life.

I also note, you're rehashing the same old crap - you came out with your Nazi crap in this post as well and got a reply.
https://gbatemp.net/threads/migrant...ause-they-have-to.623252/page-2#post-10029570

You sound like a stuck record, It must be a slow day for you.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2022)

mrdude said:


> I despise the Nazi's, they are no hero's of mine. They seem to be your hero's though as you seem to like comparing everyone that disagrees with your views to being one.


And yet you have the exact same views on immigrants to the nazi's.

I don't compare everyone I disagree with to nazi's. I disagree with many people and don't compare them to nazi's.

If you find people comparing you to nazi's, then it's because it's a valid point.



mrdude said:


> I also note, you're rehashing the same old crap - you came out with your Nazi crap in this post as well and got a reply.


That was in reply to you when you compared me to a nazi first, which makes no sense as my views on immigrants are polar opposite to the nazi's (unlike yours).

As you bought up nazi's, I will forever keep pointing out your simularity to nazi's whenever you give out a nazi opinion. Until you acknowledge that you know what a nazi is & either change your view point or admit it's valid to compare you to a nazi.

If this is boring to you, then just realize that your nazi aligned opinions are just as boring to us.

You perhaps should stop comparing people to nazi's whenever they disagree with you, until you learn what nazi's are.

In case you forgot, then I'll remind you what you said.


mrdude said:


> If you wish to go off topic and start a Brexit thread, do that. This thread is about illegal migrants. Also it's quite telling how you just brushed aside those British workers as if their job and housing meant nothing to them, you're all for the foreigners though. If you'd been around during WW1 or WW2, you'd probably have been a Nazi collaborator and have been shot or hung for being a traitor.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 27, 2022)

I'm still waiting to hear from anyone here on the left who has welcomed ILLEGAL criminal trespassers into their home, and offered food, comfort, shelter and support.

YOUR home. Into YOUR house.

So far, not a single politician who has literally cried over the "crisis" of criminals illegally crossing the border in search of "a better life" has taken in a single person, let alone a family, let alone an entire horde of hundreds or thousands, surging across the border.

In fact, every single leftist politician I have seen has cried foul when conservative governors, mostly at border states or ports of entry who TRULY deal with this bullshit every single day, has just tried to flip it back around, using a lot of the same terms you hear on this thread. Accusing everyone who wants people to obey the law of being racists and Nazis.

Maybe it's just me, but if the very first act you commit on American soil is a crime, by even being there in the first place when you had to illegally cross a border and try to hide from the authorities to do so, that tells me all I need to know about your character.

I do not want you as a fellow American if your character is that flawed. Maya Angelou said that when someone shows you their character, believe them the first time. She was right. If the only way you can get to America is by breaking the law, you have demonstrated a fundamental lack of character that would exempt you from being worthy of being an American in the first place.

We have more than enough criminals as it is. Stay your sorry ass in your own home country and FIX YOUR OWN PROBLEMS. Fuck off. We don't need you unless you can show that you will add to our strength and glory, rather than just be a parasite, a criminal and a bum.

I could not give less of a fuck about how anyone feels about my opinion. I simply do not care. Don't waste your time writing me a wall of text about what a racist Nazi Trump-lover I am, especially when you capitalize "black" but never "White" when you are referring to human beings by race.

Personally, I support snipers at all American borders, with orders to shoot on sight. Without any fear of loss of life or liberty, these criminals will never stop trying to invade this nation. I fully support any nation enforcing its sovereign right to establish border laws, by any and all means necessary.

Snipers and bullets are cheaper than putting hundreds of criminals up in hotel rooms, or burdening churches and food banks and shelters. Maybe after a few families get one-shotted, the message will be delivered, and these hundreds of thousands of criminals will learn their lesson and stay in their own shitholes until they fix their own problems.

Get mad. Stay mad.


----------



## smf (Dec 27, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from anyone here on the left who has welcomed ILLEGAL criminal trespassers into their home, and offered food, comfort, shelter and support.
> 
> YOUR home. Into YOUR house.
> .


WTF are you talking about? Who said anything about YOUR house?

Your reasoning is so flawed, I didn't even bother reading any further. You should probably rethink your whole strategy of putting a point across.


----------



## CraddaPoosta (Dec 27, 2022)

smf said:


> WTF are you talking about? Who said anything about YOUR house?
> 
> Your reasoning is so flawed, I didn't even bother reading any further. You should probably rethink your whole strategy of putting a point across.


America IS my house, genius. I know it's hard for leftists to comprehend simple terms that they don't agree with, but, just TRY. I almost believe in you.


----------



## Nothereed (Dec 27, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> I'm still waiting to hear from anyone here on the left who has welcomed ILLEGAL criminal trespassers into their home, and offered food, comfort, shelter and support.


You're the only person who has brought that idea up. Genuinely. Perhaps it's because it's not a position "leftists" hold, but one that you got told they hold?


----------



## CommanderCool (Dec 27, 2022)

CraddaPoosta said:


> America IS my house, genius. I know it's hard for leftists to comprehend simple terms that they don't agree with, but, just TRY. I almost believe in you.


the leftist boogeyman strikes again!


----------

